# Go Fly A Kite!



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2018)

Q: What is a kite's favorite color?










A: BLEW!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2018)

Bing Sings "Go Fly a Kite"


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)

You talkin' to me?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2018)

I was outside flying a kite with my son but it would not fly right, my wife stuck her head out the window and asked if I wanted a little tail!! Last night she told me to go fly a kite!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


>



WoW! that must be hard to control...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 18, 2018)

1923-German children flying kites made with worthless currency!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 48755



:lol:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 19, 2018)

The Kite Chaser Painting by Jason Etienne


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 19, 2018)

A History of Kites


"A popular story was that the kite was invented when a farmer tied a string to his hat to keep the wind from blowing it away. The veracity of this story is somewhat dubious, but makes for an amusing tale. Also, it is questionable if the product of this farmer's clever thinking can be classified as a kite. The first written record of anyone using a kite was in 200 BC in China when a kite was flown by a general into the opposing army's territory during the Han Dynasty. The kite served as a safe way to measure how far they would have to dig a tunnel to get past the other army's defenses. Kites were used for a variety of other military uses as well, such as signaling and messaging, which they were used for during the Mongol period".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2018)

Super Kite!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> A History of Kites
> 
> 
> "A popular story was that the kite was invented when a farmer tied a string to his hat to keep the wind from blowing it away. The veracity of this story is somewhat dubious, but makes for an amusing tale. Also, it is questionable if the product of this farmer's clever thinking can be classified as a kite. The first written record of anyone using a kite was in 200 BC in China when a kite was flown by a general into the opposing army's territory during the Han Dynasty. The kite served as a safe way to measure how far they would have to dig a tunnel to get past the other army's defenses. Kites were used for a variety of other military uses as well, such as signaling and messaging, which they were used for during the Mongol period".



That was interesting, thanks.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2018)

Make a kite with physics


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2018)

Kite Attack


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2018)

A Boy and His Kite: An Animated Short


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2018)




----------

